# job



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

If my boyfriend and I get married and I sponser him to come to Canada, once he is here, he is able to apply for any job that he is qualified for, or does he have to take a job that no other Canadian can do or wants to do?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

123me said:


> If my boyfriend and I get married and I sponser him to come to Canada, once he is here, he is able to apply for any job that he is qualified for, or does he have to take a job that no other Canadian can do or wants to do?


He should be sponsored/apply for a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit) which allows him to work at anything, anywhere.


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> He should be sponsored/apply for a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit) which allows him to work at anything, anywhere.


Thank you for the information.


----------

